# Rattling fence panels? Any ideas?



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Come on, clever and practical souls...here's one for you.

I had my fence done a few years back, concrete posts and footings, very solid, but when the wind is strong and in the wrong direction they don't half rattle about in the grooves!

I have been out and wedged small folded pieces of thick card in the gaps, which is quite effective, but has anyone come across a more permanent solution?

All ideas gratefully received! :biggrin:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Some kind of silicon gun, expanding builders foam etc?


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

Plastic window packers or get some little wooden wedges made up... Any wood yard will make them up for you...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

This is a common problem, Steve.

Due to the expansion, contraction, warping of outdoor timber products over time this inevitably happens.

A cheap, simple & permanent way to rectify is by obtaining some 10mm x 35-38mm tanalised fencing battens (similar to those used in the construction of panels).

Slide one length (previously cut to length) down the side of the panel that fits in the groove of the concrete post, then 'screw' through the edge of panel a couple of times to secure batten. If this doesn't take up all the slack, repeat the other end of panel.

Also worth mentioning, when treating wooden panels with preservative always try & treat both sides, as treating just one side will often put a bow in the panel!

Hope this helps.

:thumbsup:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

hughlle said:


> Some kind of silicon gun, expanding builders foam etc?


 Silicon would be my call also as it will move with expansion and contraction.


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

I used half of a wooden clothes peg to secure mine. They are wedged and easy to tap in to secure those rattley panels.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Steve D UK said:


> I used half of a wooden clothes peg to secure mine. They are wedged and easy to tap in to secure those rattley panels.


 Me too, that's my preferred method. The old style wooden pegs, split lengthways. If not wide enough, use two!


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Earplugs?


----------



## Say (Jul 21, 2017)

Same as other replies, make a wedge or roof batten cut to just over the size of the gap between fence and post and tap in tight with a hammer. Had the same problem with mine and did just that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

longplay said:


> Earplugs?


 Not a bad idea, but how do you fix the earplugs to the fence panel....? :laughing2dw:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Wine bottle corks the plastic type, knock em in they will give with the expansion, and it's fun getting enough. :drinks:


----------



## novatron1_2 (Jun 23, 2005)

I had a similar problem with my fence posts coming loose in the metal spikes they were fitted to. I even drilled extra holes for more screws but they kept working loose. I solved it by squirting Gorilla glue around each post, these best thing about Gorilla glue is it expands on setting and remains rubbery so it has some give, it is also very sticky. The posts have been fine since this, if you keep an eye out on Tescos they often have it on special offer if you need a lot.


----------

